# sarah kuttner hq - Request erfüllt



## hattori (20 Juli 2006)

hat jemand gute hq's von sarah?


----------



## Muli (21 Juli 2006)

Mache hier mal einen bescheidenen Anfang!

Leider ist mir mit ISDN nicht vielmehr möglich, aber ich denke wir haben hier noch ein paar andere hilfsbereite Member


----------



## celebrator (21 Juli 2006)

Da hab' ich was:












MfG


----------



## hattori (21 Juli 2006)

also, erstmal vielen dank für die bilder 
@celebrator: gibt es davon eventuell noch mehr?


----------



## celebrator (22 Juli 2006)

Mehr davon habe ich leider nicht auf der Platte!


----------



## Muli (20 Nov. 2007)

Den Thread betrachte ich mal als erledigt und schliesse diesen somit.


----------

